# Please help: any issues with this...



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

laptop?

https://shop.sony.co.uk/shop/VAIO-CLEARANCE/S-Series-13-3?CSRT=11305376468292899190

I just want one to carry around to use.

I've decided it has to be a Windows computer - my office Mac is great, but I need Windows to use my microphone set up and mini-disc player (not supported on Apple).

I don't understand Bootcamp and I think I'm okay with Windows.

Is this laptop ok? I don't want to spend loads on one since I only ever drop them :lol:

Generally - I'd just like a fast to boot computer which doesn't run hot; has long battery life, and is lightweight, and medium power (2.5Ghz is ok).

Any thoughts? Anyone own one?

Thanks


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

The latest Computer Shopper (UK edition) has reviewed a similar S-series Viao and given it a Best Buy award. The reviewed one looks similar (same screen size) but has i5 processor rather than i7 in yours.

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/laptops/1284757/sony-vaio-vpc-sb1v9e-b


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey thanks for that Chris.

That's a really really useful site!

My friends tell me that I'm foolish to think about going back to Windows, and I should just learn how to use bootcamp. The Macbook Pro 13" is prob. better specified. To think that the Sony doesn't even have a line in microphone socket ..... nor any firewire connections...and certainly no Thunderbolt like the Mac. 

I think I might as well just keep stalling and save up for a Mac...!


----------

